# Unfair Lures



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I've read some good things about these lures. Has anyone here tried them? If so, how does the rip n slash and arrowhead compare to a mirrodine?


https://www.unfairlures.com/product-category/salt-water/


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a pile of them and love them. I've caught so many fish on the rip and splash half the paint is wore off.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I really like the profile of the rip n slash. I am also intrigued by the arrowhead. It weighs a half ounce and probably casts a mile. However, my concern would be that it would sink too fast for my liking. I really like a bait that suspends.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Splittine said:


> I have a pile of them and love them. I've caught so many fish on the rip and splash half the paint is wore off.


are you sponsored? :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use them a ton and would easily consider them my favorite hardbait. I just posted a report in the inshore section and every fish I caught minus one redfish and a flounder were on the Unfair Rip-N-Slash. I've caught good numbers of fish on every model of lure they make but the Rip-N-Slash and Dinkum Greenie are my favorites. In one kayak outing in Tampa Bay back in September I caught 13 species on the Rip. Killer baits.

Here's one down a Redfish's throat.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Chris,

Your report on catching specks in the surf was one of the prompts that led me to ask about the unfair lures. I saw a speck in your report that had an unfair lure down its throat.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not that it's relevant here, but you should watch a Snook's reaction to one. It's hair-raising!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Shew!! Those are dock climbers right there, as in, I'm climbing anybodys dock to get a stuck one back! They look great though, might have to pony up.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

The real unfair bait is a live one that swims on its own!! But I know dabutcher your live wells are just extra storage compartments with a big drain hole.
Those lures do look nice just looked them up.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I fish with Snookman that posts on here and he's on their prostaff.. seen him catch a lot of fish on em... I really like the rip-n-slash... he had a new model that's either just coming out or not out yet that is a mullet style... It's swims just subsurface and looks just like a little finger mullet smokin the surface... Gonna pick one of them up too


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

fish kill the kabooms.... yepper, they do! fun lures.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Reel Sick said:


> The real unfair bait is a live one that swims on its own!! But I know dabutcher your live wells are just extra storage compartments with a big drain hole.
> Those lures do look nice just looked them up.


Live wells also come in handy when you need to discard empty water bottles.


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

What are live wells?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I looked at the web sight and was curious if anybody had any experience with their "Shrimp" lure....... They look deadly.........


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Everyone knows the only "unfair" lure is the Banjo Minnow. It's genetic. The fish have to bite.

Yes, I'm kidding. But who doesn't remember that hour long commercial.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Orangebeach28 said:


> Everyone knows the only "unfair" lure is the Banjo Minnow. It's genetic. The fish have to bite.
> 
> Yes, I'm kidding. But who doesn't remember that hour long commercial.


I and a few others were at a local popular dock light fishing after a party. On the actual dock. Threw everything we could at the picky trout and couldn't get them to bite. One young man walked up with a banjo minnow and caught them one after another. Shit you not. 

The Banjo does have a very unique movement and looks pretty incredible in the water.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

The world needs cheaper lures.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

What if I told you they work better then the 17MR you invented. Would you believe it

Confidence makes a bait, at least 70% of it

Like Bruce said as long as you know what ur doing. 

Or what Capt. Chas told me fishing is 90% knowledge 10% skill, catching fish is easy, finding fish is the reel talent.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> What if I told you they work better then the 17MR you invented. Would you believe it
> 
> Confidence makes a bait, at least 70% of it
> 
> ...


what if I told you they don't break in half like an M17


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Orangebeach28 said:


> Everyone knows the only "unfair" lure is the Banjo Minnow. It's genetic. The fish have to bite.
> 
> Yes, I'm kidding. But who doesn't remember that hour long commercial.





gator7_5 said:


> I and a few others were at a local popular dock light fishing after a party. On the actual dock. Threw everything we could at the picky trout and couldn't get them to bite. One young man walked up with a banjo minnow and caught them one after another. Shit you not.
> 
> The Banjo does have a very unique movement and looks pretty incredible in the water.


When I was a kid, I slap slayed the reds in Jacksonville on a banjo minnow.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

hsiF deR said:


> When I was a kid, I slap slayed the reds in Jacksonville on a banjo minnow.


I'm pretty sure I have a whole "kit" of em somewhere that someone gave to me as a gift... I've never opened it... might have to go find em and go sling em soon


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

I made the mistake of tying my leader too long, and not paying much attention was constantly reeling the knot through the first and second eye of the rod. Well sure enough the albright eventually gave way. Unfortunately I had a rip-n-slash tied on. On a good long cast, I told my son to look, that's what a $10 lure looks like flying through the air detached from your reel. It seemed to take forever to land and my stomach grew a little cold inside. Have not made that mistake again.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Banjo's were my favorite lures. They are out of business now though. Plenty of good lures to replace them nowadays thank goodness.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Looks like they can still be bought on Amazon and I have a full kit in the closet from roughly ten years ago. 

I'm going to catch a fish on one this evening! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

